# Does anyone know if a 400 watt poot light PL-90e grow light are any good?



## jaz1873 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi

I was going to purchase a 400 watt poot light just wondering what everyone else thought of them. I think they are HPS (red light)

Thanks in advance


----------



## KADE (Oct 19, 2006)

Well... whatever a poot light is.... if you have a High pressure sodium bulb (hps) and a ballast to run it... then yes, it is the best you can get for a whole grow. Unless u got a bigger setup.


----------



## WrEkkED (Feb 24, 2007)

pot lights are hollogen. They don't give off the same type of light. It's the same type of bulb as you would see in a typical spot light.

edit: not sure if you can buy grow lights for them. Doubt it? def not worth the energy consumtion/light output though.


----------

